# Tiger Oscar killed by Red Devil!!



## moocowdao (Feb 23, 2008)

my Red Devil ate / killed my Tiger Oscar... what should i do ? do i need to replace the water in the tank ? need help ASAP !!!


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

First of I feel your pain.I do wish you had been a member and been able to ask about the capatability of these fish before you purchased them.

I don't know the condition of the corpse of your oscar. nor do I know the size. I would, probobly, to be on the safe side recommend a 50% water change.

I do not wish to admonish you, especially in your state of anger and confusion, at this time. However, I would like to offer some friendly advice. Fish compatibility is a key issue when keeping any fish. Larger fish always pique our interest. Oscars, Red Devils, Jags, all are very neat fish. However, they are also very large and aggressive fish. Thier size alone should tell us that there are special conditions to be met and the threat of them doing damage to others is a possibility. Please, in the future, research before you buy. Find out the nature and needs of the fish you wish to buy. They may be the most beautiful fish God evr created, but if he's a killer, he's not the fish for you. Names like Red Devil and Green Terror are given to these fish for a reason.

And, truly, I have been where you are. And I do feel your pain.


----------



## Gage (Feb 18, 2008)

how long was the dead oscar in the tank? to be safe, as mentioned, anywhere from a 40-60% water change.

Red Devils are very aggressive fish, with males having the potential to reach 16" though more commonly 12". Oscars can also attain 14" but they are also, believe it or not, the wuss of the large aggressive fish world, as compared to Red Devil, Dovii (wolf cichlid), Jaguars, pretty much every CA cichlid.

and plz, as mentioned already, research before you buy


----------



## moocowdao (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks guys ! yeahh 2 of my oscar died ... and i returned the last one. i replaced the oscar with some chicilds about the same size as my electric yellow fish + they all seem to get along with my red devils ( the 2 biggest fishes)


----------

